# Considering an LMS Hitorque 6700 vs a PM-25MV



## Eyecon (Nov 29, 2022)

Posting as a separate thread in case it can benefit someone in the same position as I am:

So the question is PM-25MV or LMS 6700? I got quotes from the two companies including tax, freight, brokerage etc. Basically I can get the LMS 6700(SIEG SX3.5) for the same price as PM-25MV with a DRO, a table and a set of R8 collets. The only reason I'm more attracted to the 6700 is the 1000W motor and 5000RPM top speed. I plan to do a CNC conversion for the mill as mentioned before so while I don't really need the DRO, the linear scales will come in handy for CNC encoder feedback on all axis.

I'm paying a lot more than I initially planned anyway but I'm not sure which is the better machine in terms of quality and if the extra travel and motor on the 6700 is worth giving up all the other goodies that will come with the PM

Thoughts/recommendations/advise?


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 29, 2022)

Buy the machine that is best suited to your needs that you can afford. If that machine comes with some tooling, great, otherwise tooling can be purchased as you go along.


----------

